# Neuer Laptop mit Vista im Anmarsch



## WL7001 (7 Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe sehr, dass es nicht zu viele Fragen sind aber es ist sicher auch für den einen oder anderen interessant, denn Neuanschaffungen stehen ja doch immer wieder an und da fast nur noch Vistarechner zu bekommen sind, werden diese Fragen wohl bald öfter auftauchen.
Die Forumssuche gibt auch immer nur auf Teilaspekte Antworten und auch nicht auf alle Fragen.

Ich bekomme demnächst einen neuen Laptop mit Vista inkl. Downgradeoption auf XP. Zur Zeit habe ich noch 2 Laptops im Gebrauch.
1. Einen älteren Dell ( mit RS232 für bestimmte Programme, die nicht mit einem USB->RS Umsetzer zurechtkommen) WIN2000, Step7 V5.4, WinFlex2007 und Protool, alles mit eigenen Lizenzen.
2. Einen neueren (naja Bj.2007 )  IBM Lenovo mit WinXP Prof SP3, Step7 V5.4, WinFlex2008 und Protool, ebenfalls alles mit eigenen Lizenzen.

Programmieradapter ist der NetLink-USB. Reserveadapter der RS232 Adapter von Siemens und der USB-Adapter von Siemens, der allerdings nicht immer funzt.

Den 2. Laptop habe ich nur zu meiner persönlichen Beruhigung, da ich oft in der Weltgeschichte herumreise und es mir nicht leisten kann, bei einem Hardwareschaden ohne Lappi dazustehen.



Jetzt habe ich mal ein paar grundsätzliche Fragen. Nachdem ich in der Vergangenheit schon eine Unmenge Zeit in Installationen und Deinstallationen umsonst investiert habe ( wer nicht ?) möchte ich mir das ersparen und wäge zur Zeit 2 grundsätzliche Möglichkeiten ab :


1. Ich lasse Vista drauf und installiere 2 VMs
VM_1 : Step7, WF2007 und Protool, alles wie bisher intergiert installiert.
VM_2 : Step7, WF2008 und Protool, alles wie bisher integriert installiert.

Das blöde an der Sache ist, dass ich bisher noch nie was mit VMs zu tun hatte, habe hier im Forum jetzt schon viel gelesen und offensichtlich ist wohl VMWare die beste. Sollte funktionieren, oder?

Frage 1 dazu: Wie ist das mit den Lizenzen in einer VM ? Muss ich für jede VM eigene Lizenzen haben oder reicht 1 Lizenzpartition für beide? Kann die auch auf einem USB-Stick sein? Das hätte den Vorteil, dass ich einen der anderen alten Lappis weiter nutzen könnte ohne die Lizenzen immer hin- und her zu schieben.
Frage 2 dazu: Wie ist das mit den Programmieradaptern ?
Frage 3 dazu : Wie ist das mit USB->RS232 Umsetzern, laufen die in einer VM?
Frage 4 dazu: Wie ist das mit einer intergierten UMTS-Karte, läuft die in einer VM?

2. Ich mache den Downgrade auf XP Prof ( allerdings nur SP3 möglich ) und habe den ganzen Zirkus mit der Installation von Flex2008. Das ist doch immer noch so dass es nur mit SP2 geht, oder?

Fragen über Fragen..........

Hoffe sehr auf einige Antworten und Erfahrungen.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Waelder (7 Mai 2009)

Oh jehh viele Fragen...

Also :

Ich hab seit ca 2mon auch ne neue Maschine einen Dell M6400 Inspiron 17" das ding marschiert kräftig ;-) 
Also meinen alten Laptop (da macht die NW Karte Mucken) habe ich komplett als VM Image gemacht Link unter : http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=26814

Das teil läuft optimal und das beste ist : die Soft zum VM image machen und der VM Player ....gratis.... kost nix nur ne Registration 



> 1. Ich lasse Vista drauf und installiere 2 VMs
> VM_1 : Step7, WF2007 und Protool, alles wie bisher intergiert installiert.
> VM_2 : Step7, WF2008 und Protool, alles wie bisher integriert installiert.


Mach doch die og Kopie von deinem Notebook drauf
Aber das mit mehreren VMs geht ohne Probleme
Du musst halt bei MSXP zwingend eine neuregistration durchführen weil Festplatte und Physik änderst. Aber wenn du deinen alten eh weglegst kannst du die Lizenz von dem benutzen (ausser ne OEM, das ist glaub nicht ganz zulässig) und es läuft eh immer nur 1xVM normalerweise oder ?



> Frage 1 dazu: Wie ist das mit den Lizenzen in einer VM ? Muss ich für jede VM eigene Lizenzen haben oder reicht 1 Lizenzpartition für beide? Kann die auch auf einem USB-Stick sein? Das hätte den Vorteil, dass ich einen der anderen alten Lappis weiter nutzen könnte ohne die Lizenzen immer hin- und her zu schieben.


Da bin ich überfragt aber wenn du ein Klon machst ist die Lizenz automatisch mit drauf
also kannst du ja via Lizenzmanager die Lizenzen zwischen dem Vista rechner (Via NW) und der VM Schieben oder ? No USB Stick nötig.....


> Frage 2 dazu: Wie ist das mit den Programmieradaptern ?


Du kannst sogar direkt aus der VM mit dem NL-PRO (Usb hab ich net) auf den rest der siemens welt zugreifen. Ohne dass du Siemens soft auf "Wischda" hast. 
Ansonsten ?? Ich weiss nicht was du noch hast.


> Frage 3 dazu : Wie ist das mit USB->RS232 Umsetzern, laufen die in einer VM?


Jep getestet mit "Dicota Harbour"


> Frage 4 dazu: Wie ist das mit einer intergierten UMTS-Karte, läuft die in einer VM?


Hab ich nicht aber wenn die CP56xx läuft mit PCMCIA dann wird sie wohl auch gehn. Weil VM stellt teiber für das bereit.


> 2. Ich mache den Downgrade auf XP Prof ( allerdings nur SP3 möglich ) und habe den ganzen Zirkus mit der Installation von Flex2008. Das ist doch immer noch so dass es nur mit SP2 geht, oder?


Bei mir läuft 2008 unter XPSP3

Gruss Wälder


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 Mai 2009)

NetLink-USB funktioniert unter VM-Ware prima (wurde mir sogar vom großen S bestätigt ;-)). Nur den USB-Port so einstellen, dass VM-Ware ihn übernimmt.
Zjm Thema Linzenzen. Ich habe auch mehrere VM-Ware-Session und meine Lizenzen auf dem Host. Im ALM so eingestellt, dass er sie auch auf dem Host sucht (ok, war mein Kollege der das eingerichtet hat). Das ist ein prima Sache und ich muss keine Lizenzen verschieben o. ä.


----------



## WL7001 (7 Mai 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> NetLink-USB funktioniert unter VM-Ware prima (wurde mir sogar vom großen S bestätigt ;-)). Nur den USB-Port so einstellen, dass VM-Ware ihn übernimmt.
> Zjm Thema Linzenzen. Ich habe auch mehrere VM-Ware-Session und meine Lizenzen auf dem Host. Im ALM so eingestellt, dass er sie auch auf dem Host sucht (ok, war mein Kollege der das eingerichtet hat). Das ist ein prima Sache und ich muss keine Lizenzen verschieben o. ä.



Dann ist die Frage mit dem Adapter ja schon mal beantwortet .

Doofe Frage 1 meinerseits : wo und wie stellt man denn den USB-Port ein und WAS muss man denn da einstellen?

Doofe Frage 2 meinerseits : ist der Host in meinem Falle Vista und jede VM-Session mit XP greift dann darauf zu?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 Mai 2009)

WL7001 schrieb:


> Doofe Frage 1 meinerseits : wo und wie stellt man denn den USB-Port ein und WAS muss man denn da einstellen?


In den Virtual Machine Settings gibt es unter Devices den USB-Port. Dort sinngemäß "Automatically connect new USB devices to this virtual machine when it has focus". In diesem Falle wird der NetLink-USB an die VM-Ware weitergericht wenn diese gerade im Vordergrund ist.


> Doofe Frage 2 meinerseits : ist der Host in meinem Falle Vista und jede VM-Session mit XP greift dann darauf zu?


Bei mir ist der Host auch XP und die Clients ebenfalls. Aber genau so funktioniert dies im Prinzip. Allerdings immer nur eine gleichzeitig, da ja nur eine Lizenz da ist. Im ALM unter Host Licens Keys den Host eintragen und dort suchen lassen.


----------



## WL7001 (7 Mai 2009)

Waelder schrieb:


> Also meinen alten Laptop (da macht die NW Karte Mucken) habe ich komplett als VM Image gemacht Link unter : http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=26814
> 
> Das teil läuft optimal und das beste ist : die Soft zum VM image machen und der VM Player ....gratis.... kost nix nur ne Registration



Cooler Beitrag, hatte ich zwar im Vorfeld gelesen aber erst jetzt beim zweiten Lesen verstanden. Hört sich gut an. Dann kann ich also aus Alt-Laptop_1 eine VM1 machen und aus Alt-Laptop eine VM2 machen, richtig?
Problem dabei (??) : Jeder Laptop hat bisher seine eigenen Lizenzen ( und zwar unterschiedliche, hatte jede Siemens-Soft 2*gekauft ) und dann hätte ich ja alle Lizenzen, die ich bisher ja aus Sicherheitsgründen auf 2 Laptops verteilt hatte, auf einem. Nicht so gut, zumal ich im Schadensfall vom Neu-Laptop gar keine mehr hätte.



Waelder schrieb:


> Du musst halt bei MSXP zwingend eine neuregistration durchführen weil Festplatte und Physik änderst. Aber wenn du deinen alten eh weglegst kannst du die Lizenz von dem benutzen (ausser ne OEM, das ist glaub nicht ganz zulässig) und es läuft eh immer nur 1xVM normalerweise oder ?



Sehr schön, Neuregistration ist kein Problem und ja, es läuft immer nur eine VM. (Wie sollte das auch gehen mit 2 VM gleichzeitig, ich habe doch nur 10 Finger  )



Waelder schrieb:


> Da bin ich überfragt aber wenn du ein Klon machst ist die Lizenz automatisch mit drauf also kannst du ja via Lizenzmanager die Lizenzen zwischen dem Vista rechner (Via NW) und der VM Schieben oder ? No USB Stick nötig.....



Ähhm, verstehe... dann bleiben die alte Lappis also voll einsatzfähig? Da ich eh immer nur den einen ( also den alten Laptop mit den Original-Lizenzen ) oder den anderen ( also den neuen Laptop mit den "Image-Lizenzen" ) einsetzen kann. Ist das denn legal?



Waelder schrieb:


> Jep getestet mit "Dicota Harbour"


Prima, die nächste Sorge los.



Waelder schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft 2008 unter XPSP3


Jepp, LAUFEN tuts bei mir auch, aber INSTALLIEREN kann man es laut Forum nur unter SP2. Bei mir lief vorher 2007, welches ich "nur" auf 2008 upgedated habe, das ging.

Danke erstmal für deine Mühe, noch andere Meinungen / Erfahrungen / Antworten ?

Gruß Wilhelm


----------

